# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Urdhëri "Naim Frashëri"

## MI CORAZON

*Dekorohen Nikolin Gurakuqi, Amik Kasoruho e Sulejman Mato*

Presidenti shqiptar Bamir Topi ka nderuar dje me Urdhrin "Naim Frashëri" i Artë përkthyesin e njohur Amik Kasoruho, studiuesin Sulejman Mato dhe regjisorin e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit Nikolin Gurakuqi. Sulejman Matos iu akordua Urdhri "Naim Frashëri" i Artë me motivacionin: "Për kontribut të veçantë në pasurimin e letërsisë artistike, në krijimtarinë për libretin operistik si dhe në studimet për gjuhën dhe letërsinë shqipe", ndërsa përkthyesit Amik Kasoruho "Për kontribut të çmuar në kulturën shqiptare si përkthyes i veprave të rëndësishme të letërsisë botërore, si shkrimtar dhe intelektual atdhetar që me veprimtarinë e tij është shquar për mbrojtjen e çështjes kombëtare dhe të demokracisë në Shqipëri". Me të njëjtin urdhër u nderua edhe regjisori Nikolin Gurakuqi me motivacionin: "Për kontribut të veçantë në artin muzikor shqiptar, me realizime rolesh dhe regji të shumë veprave të repertorit operistik".

(gazeta shqiptare)

----------

